# Does everyone prefer a vertical or horizontal



## ugaboz (Jan 4, 2010)

smoker, i have a horizontal and love it but some say a vertical is better


----------



## rickw (Jan 4, 2010)

I have both and like them both. The horizontal (wood burner) takes some tending and the vertical (charcoal) I can let go for hours on end. They both have their advantages.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 4, 2010)

new to the horizontal world but it doesn't seem too hard to use. the verts are easier to use but i don't know if one is better than the other.....i think one could argue for either one, i like both!


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Like Rick said, they both have their advantages. I have an offset stick burner, it takes time as I must tend to it every so often, but works great for large things like big briskets, or a few slabs of ribs, or a boat load of chicken. 

I am in the process right now of making a backwoods clone, vertical smoker that will run on charcoal. This will be used mostly for sausage as it is easier to hang them in this than it would be in a horizontal.


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 4, 2010)

I have only had vertical smokers, but I sometimes envy those with the horizontal ones in the summer time...  setting down with their feet up and a beer in hand watching the temp. and throwing more wood on when needed.  Nice looking piece of meat!!!   RICK


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 4, 2010)

I like my vertical smoker, but I suppose a lot of that has to do with the fact that it's a Backwoods.

Everybody is going to have their own opinion, but I like the fact that vertical smokers tend to have a smaller footprint.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I have a guess 3 uprite smokers to speak of. I use the smoke vault 24"  the most and it's really nice and theres not alot of tending they're gas and once you get the knob set you just kick back and watch and throw wood in every now aand then. But I do have 2 horizonal grills that I use alot of the time during the week thou. I just like to smoke and grill as much as possible the food just taste better to me.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive had both types,  and I have to say for my needs, and lifestyle the WSM Vertical works best for me.  

I even gave away my chargriller offset with sfb.  It just took up too much room, and required too much tending of the vents to control temps for me.  It turned out good stuff & had a great capacity, but the WSM turns out as good of a smoked product imho.


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the horizontal because of the versatility. I can smoke as well as grill directly & indirectly. I have smoked a butt & a couple slabs of ribs one day, then grilled a couple hundred hot dogs & hamburgers the next & all I had to do was flip the charcoal tray from upside down to right side up


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 4, 2010)

My horizontal offset hasn't seen any smoking duties since I built the UDS. But, if I need to make a whole bunch of food the horizontal has much more cooking space than the UDS.


----------



## rickw (Jan 4, 2010)

I think that some folks prefer their vertical over their horizontal because of the inability of the offset to hold heat and cook at even temps. This might be true with the thinner gauge models but if a person were to cook on one with 1/4" steel they very well might have a different opinion on the horizontal.


 Just a thought.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 4, 2010)

I bet your right Rick,  I know that was my issue.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got a Big Block GOSM and an electric UDS that fills the bill for vertical smokers and I have the Lang mobile 60D for the horizontal. It depends on what I'm cooking and for how many that dictates which smoker I use. If it just Ma and me the electric UDS gets the nod; if it Ma and me and a couple of the kids then the GOSM goes to work; if it's the whole famn damily and the grandkids or a catering gig the Lady (Lang) fills the bill.

Rick and Jim are right about the verticals-that 1/4 inch steel sure makes things nice and fairly even temp wise from side to side.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I am just a fan of a good quality smoker.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love my Stumps, but it being a vertical doesn't really have much to do with it.  I have cooked on a Lang 84 and thought it did a fine job as well  

IMO if it is a good quality smoker the horizontal or vertical doesn't matter a heck of a lot.


----------



## ddave (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like them both. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## porkaholic (Jan 4, 2010)

My horizontal Brinkman Smoking Pit with sfb is the old version and thus has the thicker steel.  I like it a lot and get great smokes on it.


----------



## crd26a (Jan 8, 2010)

The good quality smoker is definately the key.  We used a Good One Rodeo offset last year in comp, great smoker, great product, fuel consumption was a nightmare (80-100lbs per comp of lump).  At home I was using a Char-Griller Smokin Pro moded, but tended it every 45-60 minutes.  Recently myself and my teammate both picked up Superior SS-2's (verticals) and we're both thrilled so far.  Great smoker, little fuel consumption, and make some great que on what he and I have each cooked so far.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow!!!  I use my Stumps and WSM and use about 10lbs.


----------



## rickw (Jan 8, 2010)

No lie, that's plain crazy. That's one reason I like the WSM so much.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 8, 2010)

the rodeo is huge.........i've used the marshal, which is one size smaller and got close to 5hrs on 20lbs of lump.


----------

